# BAKESFIELD,CA - 5 Months, bad shape



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

**URGENT**On Med Eval List. AVAIL 6/21 FOR RESCUE AND NEEDS FOSTER HOME!!! **
KERN OUNTY/BAKESFIELD,CA SHELTER* ID#A813700 5mo old, female, black/tan German Shepherd. I have been at the shelter since Jun 16, 2010. POINT OF CONTACT: ANGELA STEVENS/ADOPTIONS #661-868-7131. Kern County Animal Control - Bakersfield Shelter,CA.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG!!! Please help him!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

*jaws dropped*

HE NEEDS HELP ASAP!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg...poor baby! Why do ppl not just treat the mange!!!???


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

bless her heart.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

this poor puppy....I wish....


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh that poor little girl - she has to be miserable. Mange is easy to treat if it's the demodectic kind so :help:............
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww someone please help her. I wish I had the funds to treat it. I currently have 3 dogs that have a lot of medical right now. I would take her. A pup that size doesnt take up too much space  She so deserves it! Someone please help her!!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

**Meant him lol**


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Its a shame we can't find a foster and have a fundraiser But I am on the east coast........


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

BUMP for the sweetie. Any updates on this little one?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

that is.. omg.. i cant belive that could happen to such a sweet pup.. bless her heart


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I cant foster her but I am willing to help transfer her to a foster. I live in Oregon (eugene) so if she needs a ride any place in oregon let me know. I am willing to help!


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow poor little baby, wish she was closer.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I live not to far from there, I may see what I can do, will they release her to just a regular person or do I have to be a rescue? I am not sure if I can afford the vet bills though so maybe I shouldnt do it. I jsut feel horrible for her and want to just love her up.


----------



## akittrell (Mar 10, 2010)

Poor puppy, some people should not be allowed to have animals


----------



## sstcredo (Apr 19, 2010)

help him please asap


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

has anyone any idea if this poor baby is still alive?


----------

